# Color guessing! What do you think he'll be?



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I think he'll turn grey, but will be brown until then.

Do you know what color his dam was before she turned grey?


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

No doubt brown. I hope he doesn't grey out, his color is beautiful! But odds are he will go grey.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

im not seeing grey, and i think he will stay brown.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

He is already loosing his baby fuzz and I am not seeing much indicator of him turning grey.....but he may be one of the late color bloomers but I am gonna say Brown.


----------



## Special Effects (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm guessing that he'll stay brown too. _Usually_ you can see around their face if they're going to turn grey. Cute little guy


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Well with a grey mare you have a single creme dilute with an Ee, Crcr. And of course, with a black sire, there is the Agouti A gene that when crossed with the dams' Ee, Crcr brings about a 50% chance of a brown according to the color calculator. That is unless the Agouti A gene is diluted of course when combined with the single creme dilute of the dam.






I tried to run away with that one! Did I fool anybody to start with?


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Sorry, OP....I thought it was funny. Maybe not. My apologies.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

SpiritLifter said:


> Well with a grey mare you have a single creme dilute with an Ee, Crcr. And of course, with a black sire, there is the Agouti A gene that when crossed with the dams' Ee, Crcr brings about a 50% chance of a brown according to the color calculator. That is unless the Agouti A gene is diluted of course when combined with the single creme dilute of the dam.


..huh? You are WAY off base here. The OP didn't say what the mare's original color is, just that she is gray, so where did you get the cream from? Gray is caused by the gray gene, not cream. Ee Crcr without agouti would be smoky black, but that's assuming there is no agouti. 

Black also means there is NO agouti. Agouti is what turns black into bay, brown, or wild bay. 

I have no idea what you put into that calculator to get brown and I'm pretty lost for where you got this information..


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Was he a mousy grey color as a super-young foal? Black foals are born a mousy color. If he is going to go grey, the hair around his eyes will start to show grey hairs there.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Seeing as we have no idea what the mare is behind the gray, we can't make much of an accurate answer. Personally, I think he might just be black. I'm really bad at picking out gray foals unless they have goggles so obvious that anyone would notice. :lol:


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

*I don't think he will go gray because his legs are very light in color. *Usually with a gray they will have darker points......more like an adult horse color. 

The goggle indicator doesn't always work. My foal (now a 2 yr old) is turning gray and he never had goggles. Only recently does he even have a single white eyelash. 

My guess is bay (or brown). I know the mane/tail doesn't look black but neither did the mane/tail on my foal for the longest time and they are black now. For the longest time I thought he was liver chestnut. :lol:


----------



## Emilyy (Apr 4, 2012)

The mare, I believe, was sorrel as a foal and greyed out. 

I think he will probably be brown, too.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

SpiritLifter said:


> Well with a grey mare you have a single creme dilute with an Ee, Crcr. And of course, with a black sire, there is the Agouti A gene that when crossed with the dams' Ee, Crcr brings about a 50% chance of a brown according to the color calculator. That is unless the Agouti A gene is diluted of course when combined with the single creme dilute of the dam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My bad. Sorry for going off on a tangent. I read it on a phone where the little horseys didn't show up so I thought you were serious..and honestly wouldn't be surprising to me anymore after reading the amount of misinformed posts that are in this subforum. I should sleep more apparently.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Poseidon said:


> ..huh? You are WAY off base here. The OP didn't say what the mare's original color is, just that she is gray, so where did you get the cream from? Gray is caused by the gray gene, not cream. Ee Crcr without agouti would be smoky black, but that's assuming there is no agouti.
> 
> Black also means there is NO agouti. Agouti is what turns black into bay, brown, or wild bay.
> 
> I have no idea what you put into that calculator to get brown and I'm pretty lost for where you got this information..


 I knew you, or Chilaa would come on here and get us all straightened out. I love reading the two of you post about the genes because I think it is absolutely fascinating! My post was like blah, blah, blah to give you or Chiilaa a chuckle. Sorry guys for my sense of humor or lack thereof.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Nah, after I went back and reread it, I laughed. :lol: I just definitely thought you were serious the first time and headdesked. 

Fail from me. :lol:


----------



## OwnedByAlli (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm trying to learn some colour genetic stuff, and I was wondering why the colour of the dam before she greyed out matters? I guess its an indicator the dam carries a different gene, like EE or Ee if she started life black, or Aa if she started bay? Which could then pass on to the foal? (Sorry for thread crashing :twisted: hehe)


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

It makes a difference as it tells you what the possible colors she can produce. 

Grey is just a cover and is only guaranteed to be passed on to the foal if a horse is homozygous (carries two genes) for it. Basically a horse can be any color under grey. Think if grey as a "blanket" that covers the base color.


----------



## filly20 (Jul 9, 2012)

He might turn grey, but I think he will be a bay


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm not sure if black is a genetically possible color based on his sire or dam (sorry, don't know much about color genetics), but I will say that he looks just like a filly at my cousin's barn who shed out black. Her sire is black and I forget what color her dam is. 








(the grown horse shown is her dam)

Either way, he's cute!


----------



## Reeltje (Jul 13, 2012)

I don't know anything about genetics lol, but I guess he stays brown. 
I've been told if he turns out grey, you should she grey around the eyes already. 
Or is it different in some cases?


----------



## Nightstorm (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm guessing he'll be a really pretty brown


----------

